# Heads Up, 1952 Raleigh Superbe



## bulldog1935 (Feb 18, 2016)

My friend works part time at Steve's Happy bikes in Corrales, NM
He posted 3 bikes they have for sale on the RBW board.  I though I would share this on-topic beauty.
They're asking $200 plus shipping, and my friend Patrick said they very experienced in packing and shipping.  Generator hub, lights, ready to roll. 
Google will pop them right up.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm a fan of the superbe. Great price, nice bike.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 20, 2016)

That is a mid 1970s model. Nice condition.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 20, 2016)

hell, the front wheel is worth that.....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 21, 2016)

Mike, I suspect you're right on the date (also by the decals) - maybe what I transcribed was a typo that should have been 1972

I would edit the title, but board doesn't allow


----------



## Intense One (Feb 21, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> My friend works part time at Steve's Happy bikes in Corrales, NM
> He posted 3 bikes they have for sale on the RBW board.  I though I would share this on-topic beauty.
> They're asking $200 plus shipping, and my friend Patrick said they very experienced in packing and shipping.  Generator hub, lights, ready to roll.
> Google will pop them right up.
> View attachment 286826



Nice ride....I have one just like it minus the rear rack


----------



## Intense One (Feb 21, 2016)

Here's a 1973 Superbe similar to yours


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 21, 2016)

I would guess 1974 or 75 maybe. It has the self-adjusting brakes and mid-70s decals. It's a nice bike. It's a good deal if it fits you.


----------



## crank (May 22, 2016)

SirMike1983 said:


> I would guess 1974 or 75 maybe. It has the self-adjusting brakes and mid-70s decals. It's a nice bike. It's a good deal if it fits you.




Spokes are 32/40 so I think that makes it 73 or earlier?


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 22, 2016)

crank said:


> Spokes are 32/40 so I think that makes it 73 or earlier?




If it's 32-40, it could well be a '73. The '72 would have the earlier decal types.

1972:






1973:


----------

